# How do audax events work exactly?



## Anonymous1502 (22 Aug 2020)

How do you know where to cycle and for the super long events e.g. 500km how many days would they be and how does the whole race look like e.g. Where do you sleep, is there some sort of schedule etc?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Aug 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audax_(cycling)


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2020)

Audax rides are not races


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Aug 2020)

You should Google these questions before asking them. You will get more complete answers.

https://audax.uk/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> How do you know where to cycle and for the super long events e.g. 500km how many days would they be and how does the whole race look like e.g. Where do you sleep, is there some sort of schedule etc?



Did you read the audax UK “new to audax“ link I posted in your other post on this subject?


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2020)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-is-an-audax-brevet-or-randonnee.179949/


----------



## alicat (23 Aug 2020)

https://audax.uk/about-audax/faqs/

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-experience-of-doing-audax-events.265901/


----------

